# One cup hot water dispenser any good for brewed coffee?



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm talking about one of these:










available here.

As far as the reviews go this particular model gives you water closer to boiling point than other similar devices. Small footprint and lower energy-usage interest me over a standard kettle.

Just wondered if anyone uses one of these or a similar device and whether they would recommend it for brewed coffee. Also have they ever stuck a thermometer in a cup fresh out the machine?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Wouldn't you end up having to fill it twice so that you have some water for pre-heating and filter rinsing?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Its a valid point and I'm trying to see how it could work. Maximum capacity is 300ml. Currently my brews usually need 250ml (or certainly 250g) of water. Granted 50ml isn't enough to rinse filters etc.

Its not ideal but I still think its the best option for me as I share a kitchen and its compact enough to have in my room. Also low energy usage even to boil x2 300ml.

Also £20 on eBay....


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I didn't see it only takes 30sec to boil. Suppose you could just boil up a batch to rinse etc. Then again for the brew. Worth a go!

Although it would be funny if your flatmates got home one day to find an Uber boiler installed in the kitchen.


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

If it only takes 30 seconds to boil then you could complete the rinse and have available hot water in the time it takes to weigh and grind.

That said, if you'll be leaving it out anyway it doesn't seem to have a much smaller footprint than a kettle.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Well I've already bought one as they were only £20 including delivery! I intend on using bottled water (as the tap water is awful) so I don't want any wastage as that would be expensive.

I can report back on how I find it. Could be like a mini-uber? I'll stick a Marco sticker on it


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

So my one cup has arrived! It boils a cup full of water, upto 300ml, just ridiculously fast. It feels faster than 30 seconds.

Flushes full volume out the nozzle very quickly, I'll measure the temp that it comes out at. Very close to boiling.

Only problem is the very very well reported 'chemical smell and taste' in the water. Done the recommended 3 flushes but still tastes like chemicals.

People reckon using a bit of baking soda (bicarbonate) properly gets rid of the smell/taste.

Other than that it really seems perfect for brewed. Thinking of crossing out the Morphy Richards label and writing Uber


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm saving my pennies for..






They are trying to get uk electric certification now so should hopefully make an appeareance soon.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmmmmm Morgan. Oh erm ,yep, the kettles look cool!


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Hmmmmm Morgan. Oh erm ,yep, the kettles look cool!


Yeh nice jugs.....sorry kettles.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

So I should be writing a presentation but obviously I'm looking for easy distractions so I thought I'd just add a little more info about this.

The chemical smell I reported earlier didn't go away but when I told Morphy Richards they sent me a brand new one straight away. New one is great!

I now have a routine: first cup of water is for rinsing filter of CCD and heating mug, then I grind my beans while second cup (of precisely measured water) is boiling.

Pour grounds straight into CCD and place it under the nozzle of one cup. Water at 92.5 degrees (yes I measured very precisely) then fills CCD and I put lid on.

It really is a perfect solution for me or anyone using bottled water and I'm very happy with the temperature of the brew water. Probably wouldn't be good to fill a pourover kettle as you'd lose a few degrees when filling which would take you below 90 degrees.

For me directly filling CCD from the nozzle it works perfectly. I'm thinking about making a little stand for it to sit on which incorporates my scales, one cup and CCD









The one cup is currently sitting on a thick book.

Highly recommend this for anyone in a similar situation (use bottle water or don't have a kitchen immediately at hand i.e. on your desk at work???).

EDIT: Now with picture


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

That is fantastic. Like a robot weeing on to your coffee.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

You've given me an idea. At the office, I wouldn't need to get up to go to the kitchen if I had one of these.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Do you know, does it work like a normal kettle where a steam sensor turns it off? I'm just wondering if its possible to get the water hotter if required.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Not entirely sure how it gets the right temperature. I haven't found a way to get it hotter either. Pretty consistent though. For £20 it's a pretty great little robot that wees on my coffee.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Might be worth looking at the Breville 'Hot Cup'. The latest model has variable dispenser control and as it hold around 2lit, is obviously more expensive.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

Mac cosmetics not only use good quality ingredients in their mac make up products but also the ones that are safe for your skin.The best makeup on earth is MAC makeup, hands down. cosmetics wholesale Mary was never trained in the Southern womanly virtues of patience and self-control.^ Journal of the American Academy of Dermatology, May 2006, supplemental, pages 272-281. cheap MAC lipstick pigments selling for $20 or more popular lately 50+ "New In Box M.The other brush is the eyebrow brush; this brush forms the eyebrows and fills in areas to create a good-looking arch.


----------

